

Javascript cheat sheet - ca98am79
http://www.addedbytes.com/cheat-sheets/javascript-cheat-sheet/

======
gtani
nice. Here's the motherlode of JS cheats:

[http://www.scottklarr.com/topic/95/javascriptajax-cheat-
shee...](http://www.scottklarr.com/topic/95/javascriptajax-cheat-sheets/)

------
morbidkk
It misses some things:

1) prototype

2) constructor

3) prompt

4) debugger statement i.e. this is must for anyone who want to put breakpoints
in code

But this is really short and sweet 1 page Core JS summary for people who want
to write their own libraries

(function(){

    
    
      var myLib = {}
    
      myLib.prototype={
    
      method1: function(){ xx;yy;zz}, 
    
      method2: function(){ xx;yy;zz}, 
    
      variable1: 'value1' 
    

}

)()

------
sh1mmer
I wasn't that impressed.

The cheat sheet includes a bunch of stuff like events and XHR, etc.

Maybe this guy is some kind of masochist but most people don't roll their own
wrappers for these browser inconsistent features, they use a library. If you
are writing new handling code for XHR and events constantly you're doing it
wrong. Seriously.

Rest of it looks ok, though.

------
kqr2
The javascript cheat sheet from visibone has received some good reviews in the
past, however, it's not free:

<http://www.visibone.com/javascript/card.html>

